# Surprise while trout fishing!



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well thought I would share a great expierence over the Labor Day weekend. We were catching lots of trout and some really nice reds. Fishing had slowed so we decided to head back to the harbor. Along the way we passed an area that I always say I want try but never do. For what ever reason Saturday I actually stopped and fished it. First cast was 26" red. Second cast another hook up and was absolutely sure this was a big red. Well after about 3-4 minutes of fighting and drag ripping this guy leaped straight out of the water and revealed his true self. I was dumb founded but what a great fight it was. I can honestly say that I never thought about catching tarpon but wow what great fight it was and certainly wouldn't mind catching another. Caught in East Matagorda Bay. 36" on the ruler and bottom out the 15lbs boga..


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

That is really cool. Wtg bud!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hell of a fight on a trout rod. Nice work.


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

thats awesome


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

That's crazy awesome!


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice, hooked one almost exactly a year ago not far from you on a trout rod. Only saw it jump once before it spit the hook though.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow excellent report! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done, and great report!


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

What a fantastic surprise catch! Congrats!


----------



## Mattikins (Apr 12, 2016)

Awesome catch! I would love to fight a Tarpon that size on my Trout rod, idk if the 150 yards would be enough though lol


----------



## 21shoalwater (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice catch, thanks for posting and sharing.


----------

